# Spotting scope help



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking at spotting scopes and wondered if the straight one or the angled ones are better for all around use? There must be advantages to both and was hoping to pick a few brains. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Spotting scopes*

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=36106&hilit=straight+or+angled%3F

I prefer straight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Straight are easier to look through to find a buck you just spotted. Angled are good for standing up and just slightly bending over to look through for sighting in rifles. I hate an angled eye piece for looking out truck windows. I like angled eye pieces for shooting fita archery shoots. Where you are shooting long distances with multiple arrows.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny, I love an angled spotter out of a truck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Spotting scopes*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=36106&hilit=straight+or+angled%3F
> 
> I prefer straight.


isn't that an oxymoron?


----------

